# What E-Caller Should I Buy



## Nimrod71

I have decided to take up the habbit of Vamint Hunting.  The Coyotes have eaten most of my cats and I am afraid they will start on my dogs next.  Really, I no longer have to worry with stray cats or kittens here, the coyotes keep them under control.  

I am sure this question has been on here before, but I didn't want to look it up.  I need your recomendations for which e-caller to buy.  Which is best for the money.  Which has the best run time and calls.  

Currently I am looking at buying a ICOtec GC350.  Are there any callers better?


----------



## Jawjaboy502000

Foxpro Banshee


----------



## willie1971

I got an ecotec too.  not the best, but shot a coyote on the 1st try.  

I'm sure some are better/louder/more options.  I guess if I hunted them a lot, on larger parcels, I'd step up to a fox pro.


----------



## Ff2012

*Icotec*

X2 on the icotec 350 , cheap but has all you need


----------



## kerbow01

Spend the extra and buy the go pro fusion from all predator calls and make your custom sound list. Fox pro has all the sounds you could ever imagine right at your finger tips.


----------



## JohnK

Never tried the icotec but it looks pretty neat.  You don't really need a bunch of sounds....I wonder if foxpro sounds can be played on the icotec? 
I will say that foxpro has excellent warranty service and support.


----------



## BigSwole

FoxPro firestorm is on sale at bass pro for 249$. I don't have any complaints about mine


----------



## goob

I've got the FOXPRO Wildfire 2. The Inferno replaced it. I really like mine and use it for yotes and crows. The only thing I would change is that the sound gets a little bit distorted at max volume-20. but sounds good at 18. I also would prefer the remote range to be further.


----------



## billp

*Range*

What range do you get with your Fox Pro?


----------



## goob

billp said:


> What range do you get with your Fox Pro?



The sound or the remote? What you mean?


----------



## Davexx1

A couple of the expensive FoxPro callers (Shockwave and Fusion) are on sale at Gander Mountain stores now for 50% off.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I bought the Fox Pro Foxjack 4 caller for about $116 and got this attachment new for about $50. Works great.

gt40


----------



## B. White

goob said:


> I've got the FOXPRO Wildfire 2. The Inferno replaced it. I really like mine and use it for yotes and crows. The only thing I would change is that the sound gets a little bit distorted at max volume-20. but sounds good at 18. I also would prefer the remote range to be further.



I picked up one of these on sale.  Any tips from anyone using them?  I’m sure night is best, but would like to try it during the morning or evening between deer and turkey season. My dogs ignore mouth calls, but went nuts when I turned on the yote howls.


----------



## whchunter

*Fox Pro*

Is the Fox Pro Patriot any good and if so what is a good price for them?


----------



## alonghi85

Fox pro shockwave


----------



## B. White

Anyone on this site actually use a fox pro and have any tips for setup, call frequency, howls vs. prey calls, etc?  Most stuff I find on youtube is either in another part of the country or a review from somebody that looks like they just pulled it out of the box and never used it.

I have max shots at 60-75 yards where I hunt, but that is on something standing still.  I can see em, but will probably need to use a shotgun, since every yote I have ever seen or shot does not stand still. Lots of 1-2 inch saplings in the area.

Will a few howls or pup yelps early in the morning and then sit an hour work best vs. rabbit squealing? That is my plan, possibly Sunday am, if no experienced folks chime in.  I'll let it rip for a few seconds, keep an eye out down wind, and see what happens.


----------



## chase870

The call wont be as important as being able to use it. We use a number of calls. some have more user friendly remotes others don't. You need to hunt often and find out what works best for you. Don't overlook the use of mouth calls. Fox pro and Primos are the calls we use most. Your wife or girlfriend will be real happy with your new hobby


----------



## alonghi85

Whiteboy said:


> Anyone on this site actually use a fox pro and have any tips for setup, call frequency, howls vs. prey calls, etc?  Most stuff I find on youtube is either in another part of the country or a review from somebody that looks like they just pulled it out of the box and never used it.
> 
> I have max shots at 60-75 yards where I hunt, but that is on something standing still.  I can see em, but will probably need to use a shotgun, since every yote I have ever seen or shot does not stand still. Lots of 1-2 inch saplings in the area.
> Will a few howls or pup yelps early in the morning and then sit an hour work best vs. rabbit squealing? That is my plan, possibly Sunday am, if no experienced folks chime in.  I'll let it rip for a few seconds, keep an eye out down wind, and see what happens.



Depends on what time of the year it is. this will be my 6th year hunting them, every year I learn something new. I have the fox pro shockwave, started out with a primos. right now distress call will work the best imo.  jackrabbit, bay bee cottontail, scrub hare. try adjusting your volume up and down with call on for 4-6 minutes then mute and sit for 3-5 looking then change it up to another sound.


----------



## chase870

Killed a male this afternoon. He came to field mouse distress on the fox pro shockwave


----------

